# Chico just got a new knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, the UPS driver probably has it, but it is mine! I bought a spare!

As many of you know, I bought an A.G. Russell Sunfish about two weeks ago. As I related to many of the blade-heads I know, it is not a defensive weapon. It's a jackknife. Well, that might be under-whelming--so let's be honest, it's one of the best made 'jackknives' I've ever seen!

After I realized just how good it is, I got on the 'net and tried to get another one. Now, you won't believe this, but all the knife outlets I haunt were all closed! Now, I don't think there's such a thing as a world-wide Cutlery Day. Either that or my wife told all these companies to quit taking my calls...

So, back on the phones I go this morning. I dial the first one, and a nice lady answers. I tell here that I'd like to buy a knife. That's when she says, "Oh, hi Chico, what's shaking?" A woman on the other side of the USA--who talks to literally hundreds of clients--recognizes my voice when I say, "Hello."

Long story even longer, she dumps the company upside down, and voila, one of the last Sunfish knives is mine.

Now, here's the upshot of the narrative--*you* should get one, if you can find one! They are that good. From the factory, the Sunfish blade with a standard finish will slit the corner from any sheet of paper and not leave a 'fuzzy' slice, just a clean one, clean enough to do surgery.

I measured the inside of my right front jeans pocket, and made a green felt pocket for the knife. This folder has thick heavy bolsters, front and rear, that are just too pretty to scratch. (I took a picture of this felt pocket sticking out of my jeans, but it is designed to match the bottom of the jeans pocket and not show).

Yes, you'll need a defensive knife to back up your legally carried handgun. But I've found I can produce a knife from my front pocket and close on my attacker faster than getting my CCW handgun off my right kidney. That, and I've had three years of blade training, but I'm just a 'hobbyist' with a gun...


----------

